# Cinesamples - Taylor Davis Violin (Reviewed)



## ChrisSiuMusic

Hey friends! Today we'll be reviewing a wonderful new library from Cinesamples, featuring video game violinist herself Taylor Davis. Please enjoy!


----------



## LamaRose

Got a definite fiddle-vibe to her playing/vibrato, which I like... appreciate the clean, dry option.


----------



## wst3

I've been on the fence, I have a library for that orchestral stuff, a couple actually. What I don't have that is something that fits into pop/folk/celtic settings. I am beginning to think maybe this is it.

Thanks for the overview!


----------



## sostenuto

Like this Lib ! Now trying to sort general applicability, along with RRA _ Traveler Series _ Celtic Fiddle /Bluegrass Fiddle.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Nice review! Thanks. This is an interesting library.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Thanks for the comments guys! Indeed, the poppier application of this library is quite appealing imo.


----------



## Beethovan

ChrisSiuMusic, Thanks for posting your video review.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

My pleasure!


----------

